# New Caps, More Noise!!??



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

I Replaced 2 of the electrolytics in my 73 traynor yba2b because they were visibly corroded, now im getting some kindof weird crackle/buzz when the amp is cranked, it definitely wasn't there before. I also replaced the filter caps but im still getting a weird sound like eggs frying, which i understood was probably from bad caps. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Probably plate resistors. You might have raised the voltages with the upgraded caps and exposed the weakness in the resistors.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Make sure your solder joints are nice and shiny. Not sure if that amp has screen-grid resistors, but if it does, they might be suspect. 
Are they EL84 or 6V6 power tubes?


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

It has EL84's, and oddly the buzzing seems to have dissapeared? could it have been from the new caps breaking in or somthing?


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

It's cool when things fix themselves. Could have been a dirty or loose tube socket too.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

No screen resistors in those models. Could probably use some though.


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

What exactly would screen resistors do ?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

it helps protect the screens. You often see 100R resistors in the screens for el84's but it's recommended to use 1k5 at least. 
I have a bassmate here that i replaced the OT and I put in some 1k5 screen resistors. It's said that doing this mod darkens an amp. As I didn't hear it (when I recieved it it didn't have an operating OT) I can't tell you the difference. Sounds great though, if not a little hummy. If it was mine I'd do a lot of other mods but seeing as it's a repair for a store it's nice to keep these amps as stock as possible.


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Where exactly would they go? inbetween the screen and were it usually connects to the board? Also might i ask what are these lot of other mods you would do? I've already lowered the first coupling stage, lowered the slope resistor, and also lowered one of v1's cathode resistors.


----------

